# Forum Home Renovation Sub Flooring  Options of Restumping and cost...

## MissLotus

Morning  :Wink 1: , 
I am in a bit of a jam and would like to know more about restumping my house. I've notice that there is a deep crack in my ceiling and my partner advised that it seems that my stumps are sinking to the ground and needs to be restumped. When I first purchased the house, it was only a hairline crack. Two years later, it's a deeper crack, apprx 0.5cm wide which is causing the trimming of the edges to crack as well. Would like to fix this problem before  more money $$$ is spent. 
Could someone please advise approximately how much it costs to restump the house and if there is any other option. My partner mention there was a cheaper alternative to restumping your house - jacking  up the house and inserting blocks of foam. I've tried googgling for this method, no such luck.  
Any information/direction/referrals (I live in SE Melbourne) would be greatly appreciated. I would like to know more about restumping then having to rely on my partner  :Sneaktongue: . 
Many thanks. 
Tiffany

----------


## rod1949

This would be a good place to start http://www.greenweb.com.au/archicent...checklist.html 
You haven't mentioned if the floor is un-even. 
As for foam for packing... well I doubt it.  It would just be crushed flatter than a pancake.  But I could be wrong.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Tiffany
Quickest way to get reputable advice (admittedly not free advice) relevant to your area is to contact http://www.archicentre.com.au/ and arrange for a building inspection - from memory it's about $150 or thereabouts.  If they find a drama then they'll let you know.... 
Restumping alone may not be the issue......particularily if you have a brick house.

----------


## MissLotus

Sorry, not very good with house description. It's a brick veneer house. The entrance to the living/kitchen (where the ceiling crack is) there is a slight uneveness.  
At the moment, my main concern is that crack getting larger. I will check out the website.  :Smilie:

----------


## echnidna

Packing sunken stumps is a bodgy fix. 
When 1 stump has rotted away so far that the house is sinking you can be certain that the other stumps are also rotted away. So the entire house really needs restumping.

----------

